

Ask HN:  How should you actually do objects in Javascript? - zjmichen

Are there any really good articles or examples about the best way(s) to create and use objects in Javascript?
======
ulisesrmzroche
There's a lot of special rules here, though. "Effective Javascript", in the
the objects chapter is the best guide I've read to understanding JS objects. A
quick tip is to implement lightweight dictionaries as literal objects to avoid
prototype pollution.

------
TechpinesMary
The best way is to add functions to the prototype. Also, here's a good
article: <http://www.phpied.com/3-ways-to-define-a-javascript-class/>

